# What breed is my rabbit?



## firstlady (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi everyone. I have pictures of my rabbit posted at www.tffg.blogspot.com on my blog. I was told that he is a rex rabbit and about four months old. He is a champagne color and has blue eyes. I am just wondering if anyone has ever seen a rabbit like this before and if it is a rex? help! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Yield (Apr 15, 2011)

[align=center]Well this rabbit could be a rex-mix, but he does not have the curly and velvety rex fur.

Otherwise, I'm not sure =) Good luck in finding out- your bunbun is so cute =)


----------



## lelanatty (Apr 15, 2011)

Fido is such a cute name, but he is definitely not a Rex rabbit. How old is he and do you know how much he weighs?


----------



## firstlady (Apr 15, 2011)

He didnt look like a rex to me, i just thought he was so beautiful.They told me he was four months old... i haven't weighed him yet but probably about 3-4 lbs right now.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 15, 2011)

Definitely does not have the Rex fur and small little whiskers that our four have. Very pretty bunny though.


----------



## firstlady (Apr 15, 2011)

Any guesses as to what he could be?


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 15, 2011)

He's such a cutie/. And I agree he doesnt look like a Rex... He haves big ears and love hes eyes!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll guess his color would be called Blue Tortoiseshell
The following link has a picture of a Blue Tort Holland Lop
http://www.thenaturetrail.com/DGene.htm

Your rabbit's got ears like a New Zealand but his body type is more narrow in shape. He reminds me of a Belgian Hare, but totally wrong color. Definitely not a Rex, nice long plain fur.

The blue eye is totally cool!

I would love to have a rabbit like that one and I think you have the only one there is!

Have a good day!
Franco Rios

PS: His body type kind of reminds me of an American rabbit. Usually AM only come in Blue or White, but some funny color combinations have been know to occur.
http://www.rabbitgeek.com/abwrc.html

I'm not saying its an AM, I'm just saying it reminds me of AM.


----------



## lelanatty (Apr 16, 2011)

firstlady wrote:


> He didnt look like a rex to me, i just thought he was so beautiful.They told me he was four months old... i haven't weighed him yet but probably about 3-4 lbs right now.



If he is four months old, he may weight twice that, or more, full grown. He looks like he is going to be a big bunny. It is really hard to tell what he could be, other than a large breed mix.

His color is definitely not blue tortoiseshell, it appears to be lilac chestnut. Very beautiful and rare color in any breed.


----------



## firstlady (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you for all of the input.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Apr 16, 2011)

Lelanatty: Lilac Chestnut (agouti)! Yes, I can see that. 

That is much better than my Blue Tort guess.

So rare I did not even consider Lilac Agouti.

Firstlady: Can you take another picture of the fur? 

If you could part the fur with one hand so we can see how the bands of color go up the hair shafts?

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## pamnock (Apr 16, 2011)

Lilac chestnut would be a "lynx". Might be able to better tell by blowing into the coat.


----------



## firstlady (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## firstlady (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## firstlady (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## firstlady (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## firstlady (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## firstlady (Apr 17, 2011)

I posted a few more pictures as requested if this helps unravel the mystery! Hopefully it will!! Let me know what you think


----------



## firstlady (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## rabbitgeek (Apr 17, 2011)

Look at that beautiful undercolor!

Looks more and more like a lynx!

Thanks for the extra pictures

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## rabbitgeek (Apr 18, 2011)

http://www.rabbitgeek.com/acrings.jpg

Above is the link to a picture of American Chinchilla fur. 

By blowing on the fur, you can see the different colored rings in the fur. Your rabbit has similar rings, but different color.

Can you maybe try posting a picture like this?

Thank you again for your pics. This is a fun exercise in color identification.

Have a good day!

Franco Rios


----------

